# Kick panels cables



## 69man (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a 69 non ac car and I just bought some reproduction ones. The old one that where in the car where falling apart and crumbling. The previous owner had put speakers in them and the cables where already disconnected and the mounting screws where missing. I'd like to know what size screws I should use and how to connect the cables. I know one is connected to the flapper door on the kick panel but where does the othe cable connect?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Upper vent door behind the dash.


----------

